# Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?



## Ulrich Köper (3. Februar 2006)

Wo kaufe ich günstigst Rapala Wobbler?
Ulrich


----------



## melis (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Also Torsk RD hat mal geschrieben, der kennt einen Shop dort gibt es Rapala ab 1,99 Dollar. Aber welchen hat er nicht verraten. Wenn du es rausbekommst kannst ja mal mir mal die Adresse als PN schicken.
Ansonsten hat Askari gute Preise bei rapala(auch wenn ich Askari hasse).


----------



## Mefotom (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Hallo Ulrich, 

was genau an Wobbler suchst Du, habe eventuell welche abzugeben!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Forelle91 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Hi !!
Ich denke der Preis bei Rapalas ist immer einheitlich,sodass die überall gleich teuer sind!!


----------



## Lachsy (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

rapala husky jerk ab 5,99 € zur zeit bei fishermanns partner


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

www.basspro.com 

z.B.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=2848&hvarTarget=search&hvarAID=&cmCat=


----------



## melis (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Danke Torsk, den Shop kannte ich nicht aber Rapalas für 1,99 hatte ich da noch nie gesehen. Danke nochmal


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Ich denke das Du es bemerkt hast aber nur nochmal zur Sicherheit der Shop ist in Amerika der Preis ist 1,99 Dollar also 1,70 €!

Aber nicht Versand und Porto vergessen


----------



## Lonny (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Hallo, #h 

Hat einer von euch schon mal bei diesen Händler Bestellt ?
Sind nur diese Wobler so günstig oder alle der marke rapala ?
Ach so ich habe mir die Seite mal in Deutsch Übersetzen lassen doch bin nicht Würklich schlau draus geworden wie da die bezahlung ins Ausland Läuft #c  Wirt nicht gerade Billig sein aber ich denke mal wenn mann etliche bestellt wirt sich das schon lohnen :q 



Daniel


----------



## DonCamile (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Schau mal unter Köder
http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/service/schnaeppchenguide/


----------



## drogba (22. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

ist der husky jerk denn auch für zander gut?ich hab den in 10 cm .wäre sinnvoll die drillinge zuwechseln oder?


----------



## AndreZ (25. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*



			
				Ulrich Köper schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kaufe ich günstigst Rapala Wobbler?
> Ulrich


 
Ist bisher der günstigste Anbieter von Rappi`s den ich in Deutschland gefunden habe: http://www.sav-angeln.de/index.html
Auch die neuen DAM-Wobbler, z. B. den Effzett Snake Diver :k , gibts nirgendwo günstiger. 

Gruß
AndreZ


----------



## 2monky (25. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Rapala gab es die ganze Zeit im Decatlon für 3,99€ das Stück in der Grabelkiste.


----------



## taildancer (25. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> ist der husky jerk denn auch für zander gut?ich hab den in 10 cm .wäre sinnvoll die drillinge zuwechseln oder?



Für zander?...Wunder bar ist der für zander!
und die drillinge brauchst du meiner meinung nach nicht umbeding zu wechseln!bei rapala sind die eigendlich immer ganz gut!
aber natürlich,noch besser,noch schärfer geht immer...muss aber nicht!zumindest bei rapala!


----------



## basswalt (25. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

bei ricardo werden sets mit 5 verschiedenen neuen rapalas angeboten. die gehen in der regel zwischen 25 und 30 sfr. also ungefähr 4 euro pro wobbler. konnte da jedenfals nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## jenes (29. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

[editiert von Thomas9904 wegen Schleichwerbung]


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Mir war so als wäre hier Werbung für Nicht Boardpartner verboten ...

@ jenesangelshop ich würd das schleunigst löschen / mich als Boardpartner registrieren lassen


----------



## Seebaer (29. April 2006)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Hallo...

schau mal da 

https://www.gerlinger.de/suche.php?txt=rapala

Onkel Gerlinger hat auch ein Sortiment mit fünf Wobbler für 18.90Euro


----------



## your_disco (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Ist hier vielleicht ein bisschen verspätet, aber wer nicht zu sehr aufs Geld achten muss dem lege ich unbedingt diese Seite ans Herz. Dort gibts Rapalas die man normal nicht so leicht im Laden bekommt. RapalaMarket.com  :l


----------



## Nine (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Schau mal unter www.wobblerundco.de


----------



## pietzi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

oder hier http://www.angelsport-angeln.de die haben auch etliches an Rapala Wobblern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Hier gibt es Wobbler zum guten Preis

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/hardbaits.html


da sind auch Rapala(X-Rap) dabei...umgerechnet kosten die 5 Euro...wenn man jetzt 10 Stück kauft und die nicht beim Zoll landen ist das ein guter Preis...


----------



## x2it (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rapala Wobbler günstig zu kaufen?*

Ist nur noch das Problem dabei wenn der Zoll das dann noch entdeckt und vll behält... 

Wer hier Rapala Wobbler braucht kann mir ja mal schreiben, habe noch etliche neu und OVP günstig abzugeben da ich die geschenkt bekommen habe und nicht so viele brauche :l

-> PN schreiben


----------

